# Arx Fatalis (mal wieder)



## Maltur (3. November 2004)

hi. ich habe 2 fragen zu arx fatalis: erstens. was möchte dieser troll bei den goblins als geburtstags geschenk  ? ( glaube der heist greu oder so ähnlich) zweitens: was muss ich machen wenn ich die erlaubnis des goblin königs oder häuptling und die juwelen händler lizens abgegeben habe? danke schonmal im vorraus. ps: benutze die 1.17 version aus der gs(  ).pps.: suchfunktion hab ich schon benutz aber nix dazu gefunden.


----------



## KONNAITN (3. November 2004)

Maltur am 03.11.2004 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> hi. ich habe 2 fragen zu arx fatalis: erstens. was möchte dieser troll bei den goblins als geburtstags geschenk  ? ( glaube der heist greu oder so ähnlich)


Greu ist ein Fan von der Oberwelt, also schenkt man ihm ein Buch mit hübschen Bildern drin. -bekommt man von der Schlangenbibliothekarin im Schloss.
Ich glaube man muss zuvor aber mit Greu's Freund in den Trollminen sprechen um überhaupt zu erfahren was er sich wünscht.


> zweitens: was muss ich machen wenn ich die erlaubnis des goblin königs oder häuptling und die juwelen händler lizens abgegeben habe? danke


Das sagt mir im Moment leider gar nichts.


----------



## Maltur (3. November 2004)

um es genauer zu sagen: ich habe die juwelen lizenz bekommen und diesen goblin den man befreien soll gebeten eine erlaubnis des goblin häuptlings zu fälschen. das muss ich machen um in die stadt der menschen zu kommen glaub ich.               edit: hab den weg gefunden und danke für die antwort auf die frage mit dem geschenk für greu


----------

